# emerge perl

## ScolaBirra

Ciao a tutti,

ho scovato un vecchio pentium II che usero' come server per la mia lan a casa. Ho installato la gentoo stage 3 e mentre facevo l'upgrade con emerge -u system, il sistema si e' bloccato sui test perl e piu' precisamente con

/ext/time/HiRes/HiRes

Qualcuno ha qualche dritta da darmi?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Potresti dare l'output completo?

----------

## ScolaBirra

Non c'e' output, si blocca e non va piu' avanti... pensando che fosse per la macchina che e' lenta l'ho lasciato li 12 ore ma niente...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Da me perl si era compilato subito... Quindi

1. Dacci la versione che proviamo a compilarla anche noi

2. Cambia le flags di make.conf con qualcuna di meno aggressiva

----------

## ScolaBirra

E' la versione attuale, la 5.8.0-r10. Cmq non si e' bloccato alla compilazione ma durante i test perl che vengono fatti... per  ora ho risolto killando il test che si bloccava  :Twisted Evil:   ma non mi sembra un modo molto ortodosso.

I miei flags di compilazione sono molto tranquilli "-march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe"

Ciao

Scola

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ah, durante i tests... allora il mio consiglio cambia, fai l'emerge di un'altra versione

emerge /usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/nomefile.ebuild

Avendo cura che il nome del file corrisponda ad un'altra versione di perl   :Wink:  se il problema è risolto, segnala il bug per la precedente versione...

----------

## cerri

E' un bug noto del modulo in questione.

----------

## ScolaBirra

Sono riuscito a compilarlo senza problemi cambiando un settaggio del BIOS... in pratica mi mandava in Suspend il computer se non c'erano input esterni...

----------

## cerri

Sei fortunato, io ho dovuto modificare quel modulo a mano   :Shocked: 

----------

